# Friggin help needed! (Learned the hard way, now I need a part I can't source)



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

If you look at the bottom you will see the broken window guide.

See that, yeah I started to remove the door latch twice but due to an experience with a 1953 Chevrolet pickup, I really didn't want to touch the door latch or linkage. So I kept trying to figure out how to separate those two pieces. I had good lighting, I had a dentist mirror I had picks and small flat head screw drivers I tried prying up and down trying to get the two pieces to slide apart as it looks kind of like the slot and T shaped connections you see on like the base of a Christmas tree stand (you know the cheap plastic ones) but no matter what I did, they wouldn't separate, so trying to pry it out a little to get a better look I hear a loud snap/pop sound......... :banghead: I have been careful as hell up to this point. SON OF A !!!! So that bottom guide for the window snapped. 

I can't seem to source this part. First I need to know CAN these two darn parts be separated? It sure looks like they ought to come apart. Maybe I just wasn't applying enough force the right way? And if they can be, where can I find this darn part? I realize this thing is basically a real fancy Chrysler, is the exact same part on the town and country? (exact same, not close) because the inner door cards look a little different (I watch a video of a guy removing it on one, AFTER I broke something....yeah tell me about it)

Really kicking myself.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Exact same as Chrysler T&C and Dodge Grand Caravan. I don't know the answer for you, but you might get better feedback at the Chrysler Minivans Forum. Post under 5th Gen vans.

Most internal parts on the Routan have a Mopar part number stamped on them somewhere. So perhaps look for that and try to source it at Rock Auto or a Chrysler/Mopar online dealership, or possibly salvage yard. Also, seems a lot of Chrysler parts are sold as assemblies, so you might have to purchase a lot more than what you actually need to replace what snapped off.

Good luck!


----------



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks, I stopped by a junkyard on the way home today and they had a 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan, sure enough looks like the identical part minus a module and one electrical component oddly having a Chrysler and Mercedes symbol??? The identical part on the "VW" part is yellow vs grey and has only a Chrysler symbol...odd and odd that the inner door card is marked Chrysler only and the Dodge part marked "DCX" ... oh well just glad to have it. Off to swap over the one module and the other part that's a different color and has a different part numbers even though it's probably got the same exact purpose....cause well just because lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You didn't say what model year Rout you have?

Perhaps they were still using up old inventory for the 2010 Dodge with the Mercedes symbol. Daimler sold off most of Chrysler in mid- or late-2007, by which time the Gen 5 Chrysler vans were already in production for the 2008 model year and supply chain was ramped up.

All three vans (T&C, DGC, Routan) rolled off same assembly line. I have never found an internal part on the Routan that was unique to VW, and I usually shop parts looking under Dodge/Chrysler because there tends to be more options for after-market parts, and I have never ever had a problem purchasing a Mopar part (or "Chrysler" after-market) for the Routan. And lord knows how many repairs this van has had over the past 10-11 years.


----------



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

2010 Routan SE

The part came from a 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan. (Didn't pay attention to trim)



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

Zambee500 said:


> You didn't say what model year Rout you have?
> 
> Perhaps they were still using up old inventory for the 2010 Dodge with the Mercedes symbol. Daimler sold off most of Chrysler in mid- or late-2007, by which time the Gen 5 Chrysler vans were already in production for the 2008 model year and supply chain was ramped up.
> 
> All three vans (T&C, DGC, Routan) rolled off same assembly line. I have never found an internal part on the Routan that was unique to VW, and I usually shop parts looking under Dodge/Chrysler because there tends to be more options for after-market parts, and I have never ever had a problem purchasing a Mopar part (or "Chrysler" after-market) for the Routan. And lord knows how many repairs this van has had over the past 10-11 years.


You're comments about repairs aren't giving me a warm and fuzzy feeling...this particular example has 92,000 miles on it. Was $7,200 w/tag&tax reasonable? No damage and everything works, theirs a ding in the very center of the hood but that's it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a love-hate relationship with this van. It has been wonderful for roadtrips with 2 little people and the 2nd and 3rd row VES. And I love that it is paid off, as the repairs have generally been less than monthly payments on another newer vehicle. So at this point I am coming out ahead.

I now have 160k miles and it has been fairly reliable of late. The repair issues generally have not left us stranded and largely have been electrical in nature. PITA problems. Issues with power sliding doors and (expensive) powered third row seats. Sun visors, windshield wiper motors, wheel bearing/hub assemblies. Motor mounts. That kind of thing. And some problems unique to the 4.0L engine that you wouldn't have with the 3.8L engine in the SE Routan. 

Also lots of front brake replacements, but that has now been solved for good when I finally updated to the 2012+ "HD" brakes last time we replaced the front brakes, which should solve the recurring warped rotors problem. If you can turn your own wrench, then the problems are probably more manageable/acceptable than having to pay for frequent repairs.

Thing is with these vans is that some seem to be very reliable for some people, while others have lots of problems. And it seems to be hit or miss. Even the undersized front brakes on the 2009 - 2011 affected lots of people, but then there were also lots of people for which it was a complete non-issue.

My mechanic - who is a Mopar guy and drives a Dodge Caravan himself - did tell me that the 3.8L engine is typically more reliable and easier (and cheaper) to maintain. The one thing you need to keep an eye on is oil consumption. There was a long run of them in the Gen 5 minivans where there were no oil issues for quite awhile (like 40k or 60k miles) and then seemingly out of nowhere starts using lots of oil. Like a quart per 1k miles of driving, which can lead to oil starvation if you don't catch it between oil changes. At 92k miles, you are probably past that point so if it's not using oil you're probably fine, and I think Chryco solved that issue by 2010 which was the last model year of the 3.8L/4.0L engines, but keep an eye on it until you get reasonably comfortable with "knowing" your van and its quirks and peculiarities.


----------



## RipperXX (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the input!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

